# What's your top WTF moment(s) with pax?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.

Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Terrible position to be put in. Each state has their own implementation of a “Baker Act” but the bottom line is if you think someone may be a threat to themselves you can drop them off at the ER and it’ll be up to them to determine if someone is a danger to themselves or not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The most recent was an Uber Taxi customer. She wanted me to watch her dog while she went shopping for several hours.

"Mademoiselle, this is _tacicab_ service, *not* petsitting service. I do, however, know where there is a petsitting service about ten blocks from here."


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I pick up the same idiots at del sol, as I drive the southside every day because it is non stop pings, just another poor sap that lost his entire unemployment check.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Ever had a drunk PAX ask to take 'em to a drive-thru with a 30-minute wait on a Sat. night? You say no - yet they change the destination anyway?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.

I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!

Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I love how they whisper as if the driver can't hear them :biggrin:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.
> 
> I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!
> 
> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


Not engaged but I've had 3 drunken breakups in the back seat over the years. Longest rides ever. I regularly get the dysfunctional couple squabble but they generally get out together with no tears.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not engaged but I've had 3 drunken breakups in the back seat over the years. Longest rides ever. I regularly get the dysfunctional couple squabble but they generally get out together with no tears.


The famous drunken breakup!










First the Drunken Break Up, then the hangover Wake Up!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


I had this recently. I pull up for a ride and the pax texts me, "Sorry for the wait; I'm having a crisis". This alerted me that the pax was going to be needy, and sure enough, as soon as she gets in the car she pipes up with how she's going on an emergency visit to her boyfriend who's having an emergency, that it's times like this that you find out who your friends are, that the truth comes out, and that she is "sorry for being so cryptic" blah blah blah.

The goal with these pax is to shut them down as soon as possible, otherwise they will drone on and on and on the whole ride. I do this by responding with silence and only occasionally replying with an "ah" or a "hmm". Couple this with turning up the radio and they get the message that I'm not interested in anything that they have going on and they pipe down and leave me in peace.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The most recent was an Uber Taxi customer. She wanted me to watch her dog while she went shopping for several hours.
> 
> "Mademoiselle, this is _tacicab_ service, *not* petsitting service. I do, however, know where there is a petsitting service about ten blocks from here."


Missed opportunity. Used dog prices have soared recently due to Coronavirus.



HonkyTonk said:


> Ever had a drunk PAX ask to take 'em to a drive-thru with a 30-minute wait on a Sat. night? You say no - yet they change the destination anyway?


- "Sorry, I can't take you through the drive thru"
- "Why not?"
- "There is no food allowed in the vehicle"

This usually shuts them down. If I don't like the pax, I'll add:

- "But I'm happy to drop you off at the restaurant so that you can enjoy your meal inside."

By the time they try the door of the lobby and realise it's locked, I'm back out on the road ready for the next ping.



Seamus said:


> Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.
> 
> I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!
> 
> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


Classy :thumbup:


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

A few months ago picked up a picked up a male pax about 30yo from a Boston nightclub, taking him home, about a 12 min ride. About halfway there he asks me:

Pax: are you interested in a private driving gig? My regular driver just had a baby and is concerned about covid.
Me: what does it entail?
Pax: driving twice a month from Boston to the Newark NJ airport, and picking me up from the Bedford, MA airport
Me: interesting. What's the pay
Pax: on call and on retainer. $4K per month whether I go or not
Me: hmm. Just curious, why not just take the shuttle from Logan? Wouldn't it cost a lot less?
Pax: the girls don't like to fly.
Me: the girls?
Pax: yeah about 4-5 girls ride down with me
Me: oh, they won't all fit in my Prius.
Pax: you'll be driving my Escalade.
Me: (after a pause) well, thanks for the offer, but I just do uber on the side and have a fulltime job M-F. I don't think I could be available to be on call. Thanks for the offer though.

Hello. Sex trafficking, anyone?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> A few months ago picked up a picked up a male pax about 30yo from a Boston nightclub, taking him home, about a 12 min ride. About halfway there he asks me:
> 
> Pax: are you interested in a private driving gig? My regular driver just had a baby and is concerned about covid.
> Me: what does it entail?
> ...


Sounds suspect.

I once took a guy from San Francisco to LA. During the trip it became evident from his phone conversations that he could not take public transport (train, plane etc) because "they check IDs". Dude was wanted by the law for something, but there were no issues on the trip.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This Happened a couple years ago in a large Toronto suburb:

Near SquareOne Mall, Mississauga 1am. 
Get a ping to a detached house. 
Wait.
Call Number, goes to voice mail. 
Wait. 
4 minutes into the timer, a woman comes out. 
She has a huge glass of mixed alcohol drink. 
I tell her, "We are not driving anywhere with open alcohol."
She says, "I'm still waiting for my boyfriend, Sasha to come out. "
She puts her purse in the car.

*Anchored! @@@@. *

Timer counts to zero. 
She sits in the back seat with her legs hanging out the car, finishing the drink.
Out comes SASHA, mildly drunk, but walking OK.
Girlfriend passes drink to him --THROUGH-- the rear seats of my car.
I tell him. "This car is not moving until the drink is drank or is tossed."
He tells me, "It's a residential cul-de-sac, I'll have this done before you get to the main road."
I say, "No sir. I don't roll with open alcohol in the car. It's my drivers license on the line."
He repeats, "It is a cul-de-sac, there are no cops here."
I say, "Nope."
He finishes the drink and tosses the empty cup out onto his lawn, saying,"Oh, you were the class president in high-school weren't you..."
_(I'm thinking, "oh, you were the guy who ended up at the hospital looking for antibiotics for syphilis infection," but I don't say this to him.)_
Off we go.
It is a 2km shortie to nearby "&Co." Nightclub.
(This is why the *Anchor* by the GF kind of pissed me off, it's a $4 ride tops for this bullshit, and they burned out the timer doddling and drinking up.)
His girlfriend says that she is too tired for the nightclub, and can he extend the ride to her house, which is near the Distillery District in Toronto, so w00t I guess, as this is going to be a longer ride after all.
We get to the club in minutes. 
He whines and whinges to get his GF to come in with him. 
She says, "No." 
He adds the stop to Cherry St. ($4 ride, meet $64 ride.)
Sasha gets out of the car to head into the Club. 
But as he gets out, he puts his hand on my shoulder (from behind...this is not cool) and says in a sarcastic voice, "You See, You didn't lose your driver's license tonight, Mr. Class President."
_(Me thinking, "Whatever dude. Get out of my life.")_
Girlfriend falls asleep in my car, and I take her to Toronto.
It's an 'icy' goodbye as she leaves the car.
Doing a back-check, I see SASHA has spilled a bit of alcohol on my seats...grrr.
I submit for a cleaning fee.
Miraculously, LYFT gives me $50 without asking for receipts. (GOOD).
1* for SASHA, and I won't be paired again.

(For the record, I was on the debate team, not Class President. And Sasha's $8 ride to the club ended up a $130 ride and loss of girl-friend. Karma.)


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


I wrote a post about mine a while ago, a group of girls got in a mace fight (pepper spray) with another group of girls at the final stop! I was like WTF!!!

Bunch of couple fights in the backseat always surprise me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> She says, "I'm still waiting for my boyfriend, Sasha to come out. "
> She puts her purse in the car.


D'oh! Doors locked until pax passes curbside inspection!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> D'oh! Doors locked until pax passes curbside inspection!


You win some, you lose some.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You win some, you lose some.


Last weekend a young woman walked out to the car from a bar, followed by a guy with a Solo cup.

Me - "You can't bring that into the car"
Girl - [makes 'tut' noise and rolls eyes] "It's not like we're going to bring a drink into your car". [tries door handle]
Me - "That is correct. You're not."

Drive off and cancel; no fee paid. Lost $4 fee at the gain of no entitled @@@@@ in the back seat.

Win some / lose some, as you say.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Last weekend a young woman walked out to the car from a bar, followed by a guy with a Solo cup.
> 
> Me - "You can't bring that into the car"
> Girl - [makes 'tut' noise and rolls eyes] "It's not like we're going to bring a drink into your car". [tries door handle]
> ...


$5 Education Fee. I approve of this message.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I pull up for a ride and the pax texts me, "Sorry for the wait; I'm having a crisis"


Oh no no no, THIS garners an insta-cancellation from yours truly....I dont deal with "crisis pax" anymore....



Seamus said:


> Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.
> 
> I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!
> 
> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


I'd point out that not ALL particularly WTF rides are of the "bad" variety, some are WTF because they're just so random, bizarre and unexpected.

So while you've ferried an engaged couple who broke up in your backseat....I picked up a bride and groom and took them to their wedding!, at first...I thought this was some kinda prank, all dressed up like that and jumping in an UBer... and they were yanking my chain, but....

Me: So...what ...are you guy getting married today, or something?

Pax: Ahh, yeah, hahahahha.

Me: (put car back in park, turn my head and look at them) Wait...where are we going this afternoon?

Pax: Our wedding....

Me: You're "Ubering" to your wedding?

Pax: Hahahaa, yeah....

Wait....WTF????


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had an Escort that was so late for her appointment with her John that she opened my door and jumped into traffic to cross the road to the Hotel — in heels — while the car was still moving; albeit slowly (this is Toronto after all.) Left the door open. I had to stop and get out of the vehicle to close it (before some oncoming driver took it off, thankfully this didn’t happen.)

Nobody should be in that much of a hurry.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had an Escort that was so late for her appointment with her John that she opened my door and jumped into traffic to cross the road to the Hotel - in heels - while the car was still moving; albeit slowly (this is Toronto after all.) Left the door open. I had to stop and get out of the vehicle to close it (before some oncoming driver took it off, thankfully this didn't happen.)
> 
> Nobody should be in that much of a hurry.


I have to admire that hustle....shake that money-maker madame (just dont let it get hit by traffic!).


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber


And it's all your fault. Way to go, Seamus!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I had a couple who had been drinking and the lady was being sexually aggressive with the guy and guess he wasnt in the mood...by the time we got to their (his) place he gets out and angrily slams the door and storms off without her and i had ended the trip...she ask me to take her home "its right up the street"... we get going when she say its actually 20 mins cross town but she'll "do whatever I want" if i just give her a ride and she started undressing (and she was a very pretty curvy brunett with greenish blue eye and olive skin maybe 25 or 26ish)...thats when i heard the voice of Bill Cosby in my head saying "young man...dont do what I would do"....i said Miss please put your clothes back on and she ended up calling another guy who lived close by we drove to his place and he came to my car handed me $10 and whist her off into the night


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ever had a drunk PAX ask to take 'em to a drive-thru with a 30-minute wait on a Sat. night? You say no - yet they change the destination anyway?


Yes, the U of Arizona weekend party crew are OBSESSED with dashing a midnight T-Bell or McDon's drive thru run on to their 5 min ride from the bars to their apartments...if they change destination like that, I cancel and end the ride then and there, eject them all from my car ASAP...I know of at least one rookie FUber driver in Tucson who got conned into taking a car lot of sorority girls through T-Bell and (according to him) they turned the back seat of his car into their school cafeteria, just trashed it.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

And i had one where when i got there a fairly attractive lady comes running to my car jumps in and say "go go go" he coming...i didnt ask no question i mashed the gas....and she said i saved her from her abusive boyfriend and she started hugging me from the back seat then when we got to her sister house she got in the front seat and hugged me and cried for about 10 mins as her sister stood there watching..and they both praising me as this heaven sent hero...it was weird but the easiest $60 i ever made....they gave me a $40 tip btw


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

When she give you ONE star, because you looked to her legs under that short dress.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

One lady asked me to drive her around town doing all sorts of weird errands and business, planning her night stay in a hotel with a guy for straight five hours.
There was a lot of waiting in between driving but I was curious what all this was about. She left two trash bags full of clothes in my trunk and never claimed them. I left them for pick up at the Hub..


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> One lady asked me to drive her around town doing all sorts of weird errands and business, planning her night stay in a hotel with a guy for straight five hours.
> There was a lot of waiting in between driving but I was curious what all this was about. She left two trash bags full of clothes in my trunk and never claimed them. I left them for pick up at the Hub..


Wow, what was the pay out on that one?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I've been lucky for the most part no real pax problems. The first one was early on when I first started to drive with Lyft. A couple were arguing for a 20 minute ride. It was a political argument... the worst but at one point the guy said "You do this to your husband all the time!" and I chuckled at that remark. The guy did say sorry for what took place and tipped.

I had a crazy lady refuse to get in to my car unless I showed her my ID. That ride never took place...

Most recently I had a "birthday" girl who wouldn't shut up about her birthday and how special she is who ended up leaving her phone in my car, after saying as fact that she's "not stupid and she knows where her phone is" right before going off a foul-mouth rant and leaving her phone.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

In the mist of the pandemic i had a young lady ask me to ride her in circles around the city and then sit and just talk to her...and just like that i was on a date...she was cute but kinda annoying so i cut it short and told her i had get back to work


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Yes, the U of Arizona weekend party crew are OBSESSED with dashing a midnight T-Bell or McDon's drive thru run on to their 5 min ride from the bars to their apartments...if they change destination like that, I cancel and end the ride then and there, eject them all from my car ASAP...I know of at least one rookie FUber driver in Tucson who got conned into taking a car lot of sorority girls through T-Bell and (according to him) they turned the back seat of his car into their school cafeteria, just trashed it.


LOL, this reminds me of Lyft's failed "Taco Mode" attempt to have a button in their app to allow pax to tell the driver to take them to the nearest Taco Bell.

&#128518;&#129315;:roflmao: As if.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The most recent was an Uber Taxi customer. She wanted me to watch her dog while she went shopping for several hours.
> 
> "Mademoiselle, this is _tacicab_ service, *not* petsitting service. I do, however, know where there is a petsitting service about ten blocks from here."


My rate is $30 an hour cash up front, if you go over you have to pay the remainder before I give the dog back.

Then I take said dog to a dog park/dog friendly park and or empty lot and relax and play with the puppy and chilax until she's done with her shopping.

The key is to know how much your services are worth and or how much you could make running calls while doing something odd. But I would have done it, payment up front.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have a thread about it, I only got up to 5 but perhaps someday I shall finish it


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> but at one point the guy said "You do this to your husband all the time!"


A while back, on a Sunday afternoon, I picked up a woman at a popular club.

As we drove off, she spotted her boyfriend with another woman. He was toast.

Then she told me that her boyfriend knows about her husband, but her husband doesn't know about her boyfriend.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


Did pax leave a comment ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My rate is $30 an hour cash up front, if you go over you have to pay the remainder before I give the dog back.
> 
> Then I take said dog to a dog park/dog friendly park and or empty lot and relax and play with the puppy and chilax until she's done with her shopping.
> 
> The key is to know how much your services are worth and or how much you could make running calls while doing something odd. But I would have done it, payment up front.


That is how you *create* a unicorn ride. Well done.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

I took a sailor from Pomona to San Diego. He had weekend leave and got called by his SO on saturday night at 12AM that if he wasnt on the boat by 7AM then he was AWOL and would be reporting to the brig.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Then she told me that her boyfriend knows about her husband, but her husband doesn't know about her boyfriend.


Drop her off at her house and tell her that $100 in cash makes sure things stay that way.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> A while back, on a Sunday afternoon, I picked up a woman at a popular club.
> 
> As we drove off, she spotted her boyfriend with another woman. He was toast.
> 
> Then she told me that her boyfriend knows about her husband, but her husband doesn't know about her boyfriend.


Guess she also doesn't know about her husband's boyfriend!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Guess she also doesn't know about her husband's boyfriend!


Wasn't that a line in a Genesis song?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

somedriverguy said:


> Wasn't that a line in a Genesis song?


Ummm...not as far as I know?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummm...not as far as I know?


It wasn't a number one, but the video is histerical. And only a close, not exact, quote.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Drop her off at her house and tell her that $100 in cash makes sure things stay that way.


Come to think of it...I've some WTF moments with female pax like that..one was a cougar who burst into tears because she "just had to break up" with her boyfriend because "he was cheating on her", etc., etc., etc., on and on and on for the 20 min ride until we pulled up to an opulent estate, where she asked me to leave her off next to her husband's car.

I didnt occur to me blackmail her...you see the things one can learn in UP!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I had a 75 year old woman that gestured with a manual, circular, roll down your window motion as I pulled up to her elegant apartment building. 
I asked if she was ready to go, and she responded "you should pull over to a safe spot so we can load up".

As I responded with "load up?" She pointed towards her husband who was lugging out 16 large boxes on a luggage cart.

I asked a single question that quickly materialized into a 2 part question.

Since I was driving a 2013 Prius I asked:

"Where is that going?"

Pax: "To the thrift store"

................................


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.
> 
> I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!
> 
> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


I picked up a couple that you could tell was fighting. She had a pissed look on her face and he had just a blank stare. They never said a word to each other. I pull up to their resort she jumps out and jumps into another Uber that was waiting. He was still sitting in my car and started yelling screaming and cussing. Finally gets out. About an hour later I get a 1 star ratting pop up. Guess he wanted to make me feel his pain.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess my biggest WTF moment was when I picked up two ladies in their mid 20's from a bar one evening. You could tell they both had a good time. We were going over a bridge and one lady said can you pull over I need to get out. I said as soon as we can get off the bridge. I quickly pull over thinking she is going to puke. She gets out, closes the door and then gets in the front seat. She puts both vents on her and says I'm so hot. We start driving and next thing I know she takes her top off.  No bra, just free style in my car. I'm like you need to put your shirt back on, she is like I can't I'm so hot. Eventually the shirt went back on. That night I ordered a dashcam that records both outside the car and inside the car replacing my outside only facing camera.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I picked up a couple that you could tell was fighting. She had a pissed look on her face and he had just a blank stare. They never said a word to each other. I pull up to their resort she jumps out and jumps into another Uber that was waiting. He was still sitting in my car and started yelling screaming and cussing. Finally gets out. About an hour later I get a 1 star ratting pop up. Guess he wanted to make me feel his pain.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I guess my biggest WTF moment was when I picked up two ladies in their mid 20's from a bar one evening. You could tell they both had a good time. We were going over a bridge and one lady said can you pull over I need to get out. I said as soon as we can get off the bridge. I quickly pull over thinking she is going to puke. She gets out, closes the door and then gets in the front seat. She puts both vents on her and says I'm so hot. We start driving and next thing I know she takes her top off.  No bra, just free style in my car. I'm like you need to put your shirt back on, she is like I can't I'm so hot. Eventually the shirt went back on. That night I ordered a dashcam that records both outside the car and inside the car replacing my outside only facing camera.


I guess she wasn't that hot


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

i got slapped in the head by a large samoan woman

they were angry bc they had never taken uber before and just selected the cheapest option which was of course pool, they were unaware pool meant i could pick up strangers, they were going from the sunset station to the paris hotel casino where they were meeting family for dinner reservation, of course i got pick ups once i got off on flamingo, she was asking why are you dropping them off before us etc, i kept explaining to them i can stop their ride now and they can order an uberx which will take them directly to their destination,then i got a terminal 3 airport pickup haha had she been polite i would've set my app to going offline but because she was combative the entire time i didn't, they were in my car almost an hour and half for what is usually about a 20 minute ride depending on time of day


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Come to think of it...I've some WTF moments with female pax like that..one was a cougar who burst into tears because she "just had to break up" with her boyfriend because "he was cheating on her", etc., etc., etc., on and on and on for the 20 min ride until we pulled up to an opulent estate, where she asked me to leave her off next to her husband's car.
> 
> I didnt occur to me blackmail her...you see the things one can learn in UP!


D'oh! Lost revenue opportunity.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Once picked up a male pax at a Denny’s around 11 or 12 at night. He gave his boyfriend a hug and a kiss before I left. As soon as we were out of sight this fool pulls some cologne out of his backpack and starts making himself look good. He then calls another guy and tells him “I’ll be there soon.” 10 min later I pull up to a house and there’s a guy waiting outside for him. The pax gets out and starts loving on the guy waiting for him.
At least he was a good tipper 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

producemanjames said:


> The pax gets out and starts loving on the guy waiting for him.


&#128586; grosssss!


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

I once took a woman from Wilmington, DE to Baltimore on the night of a terrible nor'easter. She spoke almost no English. All the roads were closed for hours for downed trees. When it was all said and done, it took us 9 hours to get there, and she ended up having to pay me the bulk of the fare in cash because Uber automatically ended the ride 4 hours in on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere Maryland.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Come to think of it...I've some WTF moments with female pax like that..one was a cougar who burst into tears because she "just had to break up" with her boyfriend because "he was cheating on her", etc., etc., etc., on and on and on for the 20 min ride until we pulled up to an opulent estate, where she asked me to leave her off next to her husband's car.
> 
> I didnt occur to me blackmail her...you see the things one can learn in UP!


You're making at least one assumption.

Namely that her husband didn't know she was dating someone.


----------



## Uber Panda (Jan 13, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ever had a drunk PAX ask to take 'em to a drive-thru with a 30-minute wait on a Sat. night? You say no - yet they change the destination anyway?


This is an easy one 
1) If they change the end destination to a fast food place, get there, hit the pin, and end the ride.
2) If they are a bit smarter and "add a stop" let them know Uber policy is stops are three minutes. Hit the pin, wait three minutes and then boot them. One of the few times you have Uber policy on your side AND you have Uber GPS to back you up AND you were the party that ended the ride. On the rare occasion I had to do this, I IMMEDIATELY sent Uber a note via the "my rider was rude" feature in the driver app as a way to head off the pax making up some BS excuse about smelling pot, or being assaulted, etc.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

I picked up a guy on a pool from a pride parade. He was drunk af and flirtatious. Let him know I wasn’t interested in guys. Picked up two other ladies who were in the back seat so three separate rides. I was dropping the guy off at the rio hotel. As we’re on the way he puts his hand on the inside of my thigh and let’s me know that I seem like I could use some “appreciation”. I declined his invite.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Justkeepswimming said:


> As we're on the way he puts his hand on the inside of my thigh


And that's where if If was the driver, I place my fist very forcefully on his chin!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And that's where if I was the driver, I place my fist very forcefully on his chin!


I think it's interesting that women are obligated to be polite when they repeatedly turn a guy down, but men feel that they can threaten violence.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> but men feel that they can threaten violence.


If I am being assaulted, and yes, placing one's hand in such a manner certainly is, I will defend myself.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

1.I had a guy once that would change the destination when I was about 1 minute away from the destination. He did this like 3 times.

2. I had female drugs addicts in my car and they would get touchy feely with me. 

3. A woman that admitted to me she was mentally unstable and to drop her off at the hospital (she put the wrong hospital in the app)

4. French tourists that had the strongest halitosis I've ever experienced as I could smell the stink from the back seat.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

New Uber said:


> . French tourists that had the strongest halitosis I've ever experienced as I could smell the stink from the back seat


OMG, I had a pax once with the same issue. I swear, his breath smelled like an open latrine baking in the Iraqi dessert. Of course, the **** sat in the front seat, too!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it's interesting that women are obligated to be polite when they repeatedly turn a guy down, but men feel that they can threaten violence.


I don't think that women are obligated to be polite when interacting with men. Do you remember a certain thread that I cannot mention here?  Lots of "unladylike" behaviour and lack of politeness there, to be sure. Not from you, I hasten to add.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ever had a drunk PAX ask to take 'em to a drive-thru with a 30-minute wait on a Sat. night? You say no - yet they change the destination anyway?


Drop them off at their new destination, let them get a new ride after they've got their food. You might be in the area, might not.

I did have a woman change her destination after I let her in my car, and this was a destination ride (to my home) and she wanted to go in the opposite direction. I cancelled her ride and told her to get out of my car, she said I HAD TO TAKE HER (the Uber bible, apparently) and I said, "No I don't" and you're already not my rider, I cancelled the ride. Hail another one. Which she did, but still made all kinds of drama and videoing me thinking I'd do the crazy Uber driver act on her. I should have known when the pickup was a bus stop. NEVER take these calls, they're always JackAsses.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

melusine3 said:


> should have known when the pickup was a bus stop. NEVER take these calls, they're always JackAsses.


Yup. There is a busy bus stop near me that gives off tons of requests (mostly Lyft - go figure). Learned long ago, all shyte 1-3 mile rides. 'eff that!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it's interesting that women are obligated to be polite when they repeatedly turn a guy down, but men feel that they can threaten violence.


No. You should threaten violence immediately upon the second instance after the polite refusal.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You're making at least one assumption.
> 
> Namely that her husband didn't know she was dating someone.


Yes, presuming that courage's hubbie knew she was dating someone...its still WTF...



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yup. There is a busy bus stop near me that gives off tons of requests (mostly Lyft - go figure). Learned long ago, all shyte 1-3 mile rides. 'eff that!


Granted...these PUs come up as an ordinary addresses, not as a "bus stop" (unless its a transit center), so...one only realizes on arrival...these are pax who missed (or couldnt wait for) the bus, so hence...you get to take them a stop or two down the road...but their toes are the curb so, if its a slow period I'll do these, if not...then no, its an insta-cancel and moving them on to another ant.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Couple guys flew in from Brazil and went to their AirBnB. They ordered a ride from there to a bar, I was the driver. Half way there one of them says "Wait! Do we need our passports to get drinks? What if we get carded? We have our Brazilian IDs, but do we need our passports?"

I responded that I don't know. We continued towards the bar.

Few minutes later I said "So, you guys are from Brazil?"

One of them asks "How did you know?"

I thought he was just messing around, and I carried on. "Oh, lucky guess."

He says (_in a VERY serious tone_) "Let me guess. All Brazilian men look alike, right?"

Oh shoot, are you kidding me? "You just mentioned Brazilian IDs a minute ago."

The guy says "When?!? We never said anything about being from Brazil!!"

?-?-? You've got to be kidding me!

Got my 1 star the next day.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Couple guys flew in from Brazil and went to their AirBnB. They ordered a ride from there to a bar, I was the driver. Half way there one of them says "Wait! Do we need our passports to get drinks? What if we get carded? We have our Brazilian IDs, but do we need our passports?"
> 
> I responded that I don't know. We continued towards the bar.
> 
> ...


Too much Coca on the flight.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

I played gay chicken in the army. This didn’t bother me much, it was just peculiar.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> these are pax who missed (or couldnt wait for) the bus


Yeah, that's how I interpreted it.

I would normally just wait for the next one. But then, if it was only a couple of stops, I'd just walk.

When I turned 65, my bus fares dropped by half. In a couple more years, they'll go to zero. Assuming (and correctly I think) that it'll be safe to ride a bus by then.

Before Uber, if my Significant Other went out for a few drinks with friends, I'd sometimes ride the bus to there, and then be the designated driver in my SO's car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Pax goes to Wendy's then when we get there asks if I can wait for her. I ask if she is just going inside to get take out. She replies that she is there for a job interview! I thought she was joking. No. She was serious.

I was so shocked, I actually did it and waited for her! Well played , woman. Well played!




#1husler said:


> Oh no no no, THIS garners an insta-cancellation from yours truly....I dont deal with "crisis pax" anymore....
> 
> 
> I'd point out that not ALL particularly WTF rides are of the "bad" variety, some are WTF because they're just so random, bizarre and unexpected.
> ...


Aww come on man. You really made that guy feel like crap and made him look bad in front of his soon-to-be wife.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This Happened a couple years ago in a large Toronto suburb:
> 
> Near SquareOne Mall, Mississauga 1am.
> Get a ping to a detached house.
> ...


All I got out of this was that you were smart, quick and clever enough to be on the debate team in HS and now you're an UBER driver?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> She says, "I'm still waiting for my boyfriend, Sasha to come out. "
> She puts her purse in the car.
> 
> *Anchored! @@@@.*


Let me ask all of the guys here a stupid question. I mean, maybe there's an obvious answer that I'm missing.

Is there some reason you can't just pick up her purse and set it down in the ground outside the car?

I mean, it's not like it's covered in poisonous cooties or something, right?

Do it while she's watching, so she can't claim that you threw it out and it got stolen while she wasn't looking.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me ask all of the guys here a stupid question. I mean, maybe there's an obvious answer that I'm missing.
> 
> Is there some reason you can't just pick up her purse and set it down in the ground outside the car?
> 
> ...


It's the possibility of a world of pain. Not worth the risk. So many ways it could go wrong, most of them leading to deactivation.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

late night ping from a girl named Casey; on the way, she texts me "can i bring along my small dog?"

i figure i will size it up when i arrive -- pull up on street side to a small lower income house...suddenly, a huge truck comes flying into the driveway, a massive dude (say 6' 3" 300 lbs massive) bounds out...they are both in the garage, i hear things being smashed, the huge dude is screaming at her; she comes running out to my car with most of her worldly possessions in her arms, with a tiny dog yapping on her heels

the huge dude screams "if you get in that f***ing car, don't ever come back!"

it was a long ride, she sobbed the whole way; a couple of times she uttered "thank you for coming, you saved me"


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> late night ping from a girl named Casey; on the way, she texts me "can i bring along my small dog?"
> 
> i figure i will size it up when i arrive -- pull up on street side to a small lower income house...suddenly, a huge truck comes flying into the driveway, a massive dude (say 6' 3" 300 lbs massive) bounds out...they are both in the garage, i hear things being smashed, the huge dude is screaming at her; she comes running out to my car with most of her worldly possessions in her arms, with a tiny dog yapping on her heels
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Good job!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> late night ping from a girl named Casey; on the way, she texts me "can i bring along my small dog?"
> 
> i figure i will size it up when i arrive -- pull up on street side to a small lower income house...suddenly, a huge truck comes flying into the driveway, a massive dude (say 6' 3" 300 lbs massive) bounds out...they are both in the garage, i hear things being smashed, the huge dude is screaming at her; she comes running out to my car with most of her worldly possessions in her arms, with a tiny dog yapping on her heels
> 
> ...


Not bad...except that use of the phase "thank you for coming, you saved me" on UP belongs to Young Kim, so now you owe him royalties, NOT payable by RS points, trophies or badges, though cryptocurrency is negotiable...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

One pax older man asked me "You're not sending the drug dealers to assassinate me are you?" And he apologized after I told him I can kick him out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> the huge dude screams "if you get in that f***ing car, don't ever come back!"


What he apparently doesn't realize is that simply by making that statement, he's made it clear that she's better off never coming back to him.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Pax goes to Wendy's then when we get there asks if I can wait for her. I ask if she is just going inside to get take out. She replies that she is there for a job interview! I thought she was joking. No. She was serious.
> 
> I was so shocked, I actually did it and waited for her! Well played , woman. Well played!
> 
> ...


Dude, these days...a significant amount of "soon-to-be-wives" make the wedding arrangements and pay for it on their nickel...this Uber ride was under her (not his name), so that guy was along for the ride, so to say...but a point well taken, that I might have placed her in an unfavorable light.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> And i had one where when i got there a fairly attractive lady comes running to my car jumps in and say "go go go" he coming...i didnt ask no question i mashed the gas....and she said i saved her from her abusive boyfriend and she started hugging me from the back seat then when we got to her sister house she got in the front seat and hugged me and cried for about 10 mins as her sister stood there watching..and they both praising me as this heaven sent hero...it was weird but the easiest $60 i ever made....they gave me a $40 tip btw


Had a similar situation. . . . . . . . depressing that it is a common occurence



Christinebitg said:


> I think it's interesting that women are obligated to be polite when they repeatedly turn a guy down, but men feel that they can threaten violence.


Not all men, some individuals. I have had a similar situation, I advised the gentleman that I was not interested and politely asked him to keep his hands to him self. When he did it again, I advised him at that time if he did so again the ride would come to an end. This would be the procedure be it man or woman.

I am not offended or annoyed unless they blatantly ignore the request.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Took place just before Christmas 2019. I pick up a young couple with a baby in a stroller from CVS. Took them about 5 minutes to disassemble the stroller and convert it to a carseat and get loaded up into the car. I didn't actually start the ride until they were all loaded in. I see its a multi stop and they are going first stop is the walgreens directly across the street.Granted its a big intersection and at least they had a car seat. While we are sitting at the red light, the mom says to me "do you mind if we leave the baby in the car while we go in and shop". I tell her yes I do because it's against Uber policy. She starts yelling saying "what do you mean its against policy? I do this all the time." There wasn't really anything else I could say so there was just a long awkward silence. I knew this was only going to go down hill so to break the ice I asked "so how old is your baby?" Three months.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bevital said:


> do you mind if we leave the baby in the car while we go in and shop".


Sure, no problem. But babysitting services cost extra. LOL


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

My biggest WTF ride (and most repeated story when asked, "What's your craziest Uber story?") was picking up a 20ish year old female and an early-30s female. The younger one told me they were both "...drunk... REALLLY drunk." To which I responded, "At this time of night, most people I get are drunk." The older woman starts tickle slap fighting with the younger girl yelling at her because she let me know that they were drunk. "Ummm Candy, it was fairly obvious by the difficulty you had with the door handle." They continued slap fighting and tickling each other and then all the sudden I hear the phrase that I'll never get out of my head, "You don't got no panties on." The next thing I know there's a 70-1 going on in my backseat and they brought their box lunches. I'm not their dad, I've got seat covers, and they're quiet for the most part, very little screaming and slapping, so I drive on-eyes forward. After a few more minutes the dome light pops on with no warning, (something that always catches me off guard when I'm driving) and I instinctively turn my head seeing the younger girl spread eagle smiling and informing me, " I'm a stripper." 
Umm, duh Jezebel... Kind of already figured that one out, too. 
Song on the radio ends new song begins she squeals, "This is my song!!" which apparently means she is completely unable to sit still or keep the rest of her clothes on and proceeds to climb into the front seat totally nude. I maintained professionalism and asked her to put her clothes back on to which she refused in a coy, but very polite, manner. Wish I had a rear-facing cam at the time because she was stripper hot. The older woman in the backseat apparently felt forgotten, so she started reaching around the seat being gropey. At this point, I unfortunately had to put a stop to everything because I didn't want any accusations flying and didn't want to wreck. When I invoke the I could lose my job, they both pouted, but put their clothes on and behaved for the last 5 minutes of the ride. Ride ended, they invited me in, I declined politely, they got out, ran into their house giggling, and then I saw the younger girl had left her phone. I waited a few for her to realize it, but no, so i took it up to the front door to return it, and they both answered without a stitch of clothing on, and asked if I changed my mind. I smiled held out the phone and said, "Maybe some other night.". I gave them a wink and left, wondering to myself; did that just happen? AND WTF are people thinking when they say and do these things in a stranger's car.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

Picked up two university/college aged girls from a house party. Nice long ride, so it started off happy.

A min in, and I get the "Can I smoke in your car?", which got a polite no. A few min later, "What if I roll down the window and keep the cigarette outside?", which got another No. A few min later, "What if I pay you?". I told her that I can't allow people to smoke in the car becasue (a) its against the provincial laws and (b) I don't want to deal with the next 5 passengers complaing about the smell of smoke. 

Well, that wasn't enough, she then said she would make it "Worth my while", which got a no. Immediately she says "If you let me smoke in your car, I'll come up there and give you a ********." (Her friend chimed in with both "She'll do it" and "I wanna tape that"). Despite the fact she was really attractive, I declined again.

The real reason this is a WTF is after a BJ offer from a hot girl half my age wasn't enough, she offered $40 cash if she could smoke. Talk about selling yourself short!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

CocaColaKid said:


> Picked up two university/college aged girls from a house party.  Nice long ride, so it started off happy.
> 
> A min in, and I get the "Can I smoke in your car?", which got a polite no. A few min later, "What if I roll down the window and keep the cigarette outside?", which got another No. A few min later, "What if I pay you?". I told her that I can't allow people to smoke in the car becasue (a) its against the provincial laws and (b) I don't want to deal with the next 5 passengers complaing about the smell of smoke.
> 
> ...


I would have offered to pull over for a BJ and smoke on the hood of the car.

At the the same time but with all rights. for sales of the film. .

Smoking is a in demand genre


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Igimba331999 said:


> My biggest WTF ride (and most repeated story when asked, "What's your craziest Uber story?") was picking up a 20ish year old female and an early-30s female. The younger one told me they were both "...drunk... REALLLY drunk." To which I responded, "At this time of night, most people I get are drunk." The older woman starts tickle slap fighting with the younger girl yelling at her because she let me know that they were drunk. "Ummm Candy, it was fairly obvious by the difficulty you had with the door handle." They continued slap fighting and tickling each other and then all the sudden I hear the phrase that I'll never get out of my head, "You don't got no panties on." The next thing I know there's a 70-1 going on in my backseat and they brought their box lunches. I'm not their dad, I've got seat covers, and they're quiet for the most part, very little screaming and slapping, so I drive on-eyes forward. After a few more minutes the dome light pops on with no warning, (something that always catches me off guard when I'm driving) and I instinctively turn my head seeing the younger girl spread eagle smiling and informing me, " I'm a stripper."
> Umm, duh Jezebel... Kind of already figured that one out, too.
> Song on the radio ends new song begins she squeals, "This is my song!!" which apparently means she is completely unable to sit still or keep the rest of her clothes on and proceeds to climb into the front seat totally nude. I maintained professionalism and asked her to put her clothes back on to which she refused in a coy, but very polite, manner. Wish I had a rear-facing cam at the time because she was stripper hot. The older woman in the backseat apparently felt forgotten, so she started reaching around the seat being gropey. At this point, I unfortunately had to put a stop to everything because I didn't want any accusations flying and didn't want to wreck. When I invoke the I could lose my job, they both pouted, but put their clothes on and behaved for the last 5 minutes of the ride. Ride ended, they invited me in, I declined politely, they got out, ran into their house giggling, and then I saw the younger girl had left her phone. I waited a few for her to realize it, but no, so i took it up to the front door to return it, and they both answered without a stitch of clothing on, and asked if I changed my mind. I smiled held out the phone and said, "Maybe some other night.". I gave them a wink and left, wondering to myself; did that just happen? AND WTF are people thinking when they say and do these things in a stranger's car.


Post the dashcam footage or it never happened...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CocaColaKid said:


> Picked up two university/college aged girls from a house party. Nice long ride, so it started off happy.
> 
> A min in, and I get the "Can I smoke in your car?", which got a polite no. A few min later, "What if I roll down the window and keep the cigarette outside?", which got another No. A few min later, "What if I pay you?". I told her that I can't allow people to smoke in the car becasue (a) its against the provincial laws and (b) I don't want to deal with the next 5 passengers complaing about the smell of smoke.
> 
> ...


Practice this response...

"No, but tell me what you'd do for me if I pull over and wait while you stand outside the car and have a cigarette."

If you say it *just right,* you could probably end up getting that BJ anyway.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Post the dashcam footage or it never happened...


My dashcam records over footage unless I push a button to save... I was too busy laughing at the "escalation" from BJ to $40 to hit the save button.

I'll always have my own memories and zero tip to remember it by.

Coke


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


We can only hope he did... but in a quiet manner... someone has to clean the mess up you know



Christinebitg said:


> Practice this response...
> 
> "No, but tell me what you'd do for me if I pull over and wait while you stand outside the car and have a cigarette."
> 
> If you say it *just right,* you could probably end up getting that BJ anyway.


I smoked in my car the entire time I was driving
... ended with a 4.95.....


----------



## cubsfan1223 (Feb 14, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


In 2018, I picked up a 18 year old Latina who's baby daddy was detained and being sent back to Mexico cause of drug cartel charges as a mule. (I learned all of this from Dallas PD investigating the crime). It was a 10 minute trip from north Dallas to emergency room. Asked if she was okay? She spoke little English, but all she was saying was her "baby was an angel". Proceeded on trip and she's sobbing pretty heavily, so tried to calm her by saying we were almost there. She reached out from backseat like she was going to grab me. I yelled at her WTF! Then noticed her right arm, the one she had reached out toward me was saturated in blood. At that time, I pull into emergency entrance and waved down an valet at the door. I told him this woman was bleeding. So, the guy and a nurse rushed to get her out of my car. They put her on sidewalk and looked at her arm and she slashed her arm pretty deep in what appeared to be attempted suicide. The nurse motioned for another nurse for assistance and a cop came over. After a few minutes, he collected my information which I told him I didn't know anything except her first name and address of pick up. I took pics of the backseat and door which she had smeared blood on it, filed a cleaning fee with Uber, got a $150 cleaning fee. Figured that was it.

4 days later, I get a call for Dallas PD asking me if I can give an account of the incident which I did. Then, the cop asked if I knew her personally. Told her I didn't speak Spanish but she mentioned her "baby was an angel" which the officer ask me again about it. He then told me that she suffocated the newborn baby and that the case was being treated as a homicide. I had to go to downtown precinct and give a two hour interview and witness statement.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Getting physically assaulted be two women in front of their 4 year old kids.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cubsfan1223 said:


> In 2018, I picked up a 18 year old Latina who's baby daddy was detained and being sent back to Mexico cause of drug cartel charges as a mule. (I learned all of this from Dallas PD investigating the crime). It was a 10 minute trip from north Dallas to emergency room. Asked if she was okay? She spoke little English, but all she was saying was her "baby was an angel". Proceeded on trip and she's sobbing pretty heavily, so tried to calm her by saying we were almost there. She reached out from backseat like she was going to grab me. I yelled at her WTF! Then noticed her right arm, the one she had reached out toward me was saturated in blood. At that time, I pull into emergency entrance and waved down an valet at the door. I told him this woman was bleeding. So, the guy and a nurse rushed to get her out of my car. They put her on sidewalk and looked at her arm and she slashed her arm pretty deep in what appeared to be attempted suicide. The nurse motioned for another nurse for assistance and a cop came over. After a few minutes, he collected my information which I told him I didn't know anything except her first name and address of pick up. I took pics of the backseat and door which she had smeared blood on it, filed a cleaning fee with Uber, got a $150 cleaning fee. Figured that was it.
> 
> 4 days later, I get a call for Dallas PD asking me if I can give an account of the incident which I did. Then, the cop asked if I knew her personally. Told her I didn't speak Spanish but she mentioned her "baby was an angel" which the officer ask me again about it. He then told me that she suffocated the newborn baby and that the case was being treated as a homicide. I had to go to downtown precinct and give a two hour interview and witness statement.


You never have to talk to police and regardless of the circumstances you likely shouldn't


----------



## cubsfan1223 (Feb 14, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> You never have to talk to police and regardless of the circumstances you likely shouldn't


It's not an issue for me. I fully cooperate with law enforcement and support the blue.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cubsfan1223 said:


> It's not an issue for me. I fully cooperate with law enforcement and support the blue.


We have substantially different experience when it comes to this matter... again... never talk to the police


----------



## cubsfan1223 (Feb 14, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> We have substantially different experience when it comes to this matter... again... never talk to the police


I would agree. Everyone has different experiences in difficult situations.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cubsfan1223 said:


> I would agree. Everyone has different experiences in difficult situati


Let's say you are suspected of crime .A...
Your alibi places you at scene .B.... completely away from the vicinity of scene A....
You believe you are good
... meanwhile a crime is committed at scene B... where you just admitted to being.... congrats, you made yourself suspect number 1


----------



## cubsfan1223 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok


Juggalo9er said:


> Let's say you are suspected of crime .A...
> Your alibi places you at scene .B.... completely away from the vicinity of scene A....
> You believe you are good
> ... meanwhile a crime is committed at scene B... where you just admitted to being.... congrats, you made yourself suspect number 1


Okay, except air tight alibi of driving record with Uber clears me of any wrong doing. See, when you don't commit the crime, you cooperate with investigators to exclude yourself out of list of suspects, then you're no longer suspected of crime. I'm sure, in a James Patterson novel, your scenario makes for a good read. It's just not practical in the real world.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cubsfan1223 said:


> Ok
> 
> Okay, except air tight alibi of driving record with Uber clears me of any wrong doing. See, when you don't commit the crime, you cooperate with investigators to exclude yourself out of list of suspects, then you're no longer suspected of crime. I'm sure, in a James Patterson novel, your scenario makes for a good read. It's just not practical in the real world.


Everyone... and let me stress this... everyone is guilty of something


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Everyone... and let me stress this... everyone is guilty of something


I am guilty of most everything!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You never have to talk to police and regardless of the circumstances you likely shouldn't


I tend to agree....nothing good can come from a voluntary "police interview"...because anything you say in that forum can and will be used against you in a court law...meaning your innocence can be misconstrued and then you next find yourself in court along side the accused...by contrast, if you don't volunteer yourself to the interview, nothing can be used against you...if pressured to do the police interview I'd ask if I'm under arrest...if the answer "no", then I don't volunteer for the interview, if the answer is "yes" then lawyer up my friend...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Anything you say, can and will be held against you


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Getting physically assaulted be two women in front of their 4 year old kids.


Oh my stars. So sorry.

And they learn by example.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cubsfan1223 said:


> He then told me that she suffocated the newborn baby and that the case was being treated as a homicide.


Oh my God. I can't even imagine. :O


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

BobDaScotty said:


> Oh my stars. So sorry.
> 
> And they learn by example.


That's the saddest part


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I tend to agree....nothing good can come from a voluntary "police interview"...because anything you say in that forum can and will be used against you in a court law...meaning your innocence can be misconstrued and then you next find yourself in court along side the accused...by contrast, if you don't volunteer yourself to the interview, nothing can be used against you...if pressured to do the police interview I'd ask if I'm under arrest...if the answer "no", then I don't volunteer for the interview, if the answer is "yes" then lawyer up my friend...


Let them pay for your private Lawyer and then answer as per the lawyer. 
If you're testimony is that important then they'll happily arrange for the payment. 
One downside is that you might be prosecuted as an accomplice. 
There are many stories of innocent people sentenced to prison time. 
The cops are paid to hand out tickets and lock up people. Some cops are not ethical and don't care as they lock up someone and close the case, and it's a bonus that the person voluntarily admitted that they were somewhat involved and were just lying about the guilty part. Just like a bunch of the rest that they deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So last night I was super stoked to get a long ride from the casino because its solid $$$...only that the dude who jumped into my car was super drunk and depressed, and wanted to hold court about how "life sucks" for the entire 35 mile ride.. I had my ears (and one eye) on him the whole time.
> 
> Arriving at this place, I "thanked" him for the ride, wished him the best with working it all out, etc., to which he relied, "well, I'm just gonna kill myself"....I must have a had mortified look on my face, because he quickly added "oh, but don't worry, I'm gonna tip you first [before I kill myself]". And he did...I mean, he did tip me, I don't know if he killed himself.


For 100 pages of WTF moments might I suggest the world-famous "Love Letters To Pax" thread in the D.C. Board?









Love letters to pax


Dear Paul, Try learning how to be where you are supposed to be and on time rather than hitting redial 5 times. Both you and your calls have one thing in common. Neither will be picked up. Thanks for the cancellation fee. Let's play again? Maybe. But at this point in life I'm going in a...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Doing the F/Sa drunk shift for a few years, with all the crazy sheet that goes with that I could provide a long list of them. However to limit it to just one I will say the most unusual out-of-the-mainstream ride was with a couple going home after a night out with friends.
> 
> I could tell they had been fighting the moment they got in the back seat. After a moment of silence they decided they couldn't contain themselves any longer and decided it was ok to let loose in front of a stranger (me). After a flurry of back and forth cursing, yelling, and personal insults hurled at each other they took it up a notch. A couple arguing or fighting in the back seat isn't unusual. However, during the fight it came out that they were supposed to be married the following month. She pulled the engagement ring off her finger and threw it at him. He told her if she didn't put it back on then she would never get it back, no more chances! She told him to shove it (where the sun don't shine). They proceeded to argue with vicious insults thrown at each other. Then she added a second stop to the trip. As he got out at the original stop she told him she would be back in the morning with friends to get her belongings and to make sure he wasn't there because she never wanted to look at his lame ass again!
> 
> Yup, had an engagement broken off, a wedding cancelled, and an engagement ring thrown in the car all in one ride. WTF!!! And, WhoTF would do that in the back seat of an Uber???


did they leave the ring in the car for you?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

My 2nd pax ever…. Was already nervous, 1st day driving . Picked this girl up at like 6:30 in the morning on frat row at the University of Utah, was taking her to work at a strip club down on State Street. When we got there, she would not get out of my car, even pulled out a curling iron and asked if I had an AC plug. Ended up having to call the cops to have her physically removed from my car. It’s a good thing strip clubs are dark because this girl was not a pretty girl🤣🤣


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Goody goody looking upscale father of college students type on the freeway said "You're not sending the drug dealers to assassinate me are you?" I nearly kicked him out but he apologized.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> When we got there, she would not get out of my car, even pulled out a curling iron and asked if I had an AC plug.


I'm guessing she was _not_ a physics major.


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

When I was still fairly green at driving and didn’t know what red flags to look for, I picked up a guy from a strip club. He was arguing with someone when I arrived and he got in my car pissed as hell. So I decided to engage and ask him what happened. It turned out he was kicked out the strip club for being rude to the women and the person he was arguing with was a cop. The cop wasn’t allowing him to drive his car home because he was heavily intoxicated and called him an Uber (dumb move, if you know he is intoxicated and violent, why would you put him on the hands of another innocent and untrained civilian?) … So the guy starts carrying on talking about his guns he owns and the guns in his car and I’m like “oh ****”… He then tells me he wants to take his own route home… I refused and then he got irate and told me he didn’t want to be charged for this ride. I told him I have no control over how he is charged, it is based on the mileage and distance. He kept carrying on and on until finally he demanded I pull over and drop him off. I couldn’t have asked for anything better! I swept over to a gas station and giddily told him to get the hell out. He looked perplexed. He replied, “You’re kicking me out?!” I replied … yeah man you’re done! See ya. He got out pissed and called a buddy as I drove off.

That was my last ride for that night and as I was on my way home, I hit a bump and heard something jingle in the back seat, and I immediately knew what happened. Not 5 minutes later my phone starts blowing up with Uber calls, all of which I know what they are for and which promptly went to voicemail. I got home and messaged Uber Support and told them I had an irate drunken pax who left his keys in my car and I would return them to him only by mail and NOT to share my personal information or phone number to that passenger. The PAX called me again and again the following morning telling me he was drunk and he was sorry and please return his keys he would pay me $100 but he couldn’t afford to miss work for an entire week while the postman delivered his keys… …no response on my behalf. I was nice enough to drive to his local post office and mail them priority mail, and the return address, I signed Uber’s Headquarters  …


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

One of my experiences took a drunk girl home none of her friends went home with her had to help her throw up hold her hair and keep her from falling over she was bent over in front of me like we were doing the doggie had to grab her by both of her arms get her between the cars take her in the apartment.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Two weeks ago around 2pm:

Middle aged man smelling like alcohol:
Him: you’re beautiful
Me: Aww thank you

A few seconds seconds of small talk take place

Him: how would you like to make some extra money?
Me knowing where this is going: …and how would I do that?
Him: well why don’t you turn the car back to my
Me: oh……..I don’t do that
Him: you sure? You’ll make so much more than what you make from this
Me: Haha no that’s okay
Him: ok no problem baby
He cracks the window after this.

He goes on to talk about something else and enthusiastically respond as I was relieved of a subject change. Then he bragged about how he owns a bar (where we were headed). As we approached the bar, there are several acres of land which he also claimed to own. I pretend to sound impressed.

I have more stories coming up


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

So many stories...between the gangbangers with the guns looking to shoot their enemies because "a Uber is the perfect getaway car" to the girl the was "so drunk" she happened to get naked and pass out spread eagle in my back seat and stayed that way for 10 mins as I yelled for he to wake up...then wakes up smile and winked put her clothes back on and walks into her apartment...many many stories


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pax asked me if I was sending the drug dealers to assassinate him. Was an older white man with gray hair and golf type shirt


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Pre Covid and pre Ridesharee...

Had a tiny woman show up at my office at closing. Temps had to be low 30's with windchill. Getting dark soon.

She had a big cut on palm of her hand and possibly abused.

Me: Let me call EMT
Her: No I got warrants

Give her a sweatshirt (she was in shorts and a T) and gave her ride to bus station.

Story goes... fights with BF often. Shows me screw in cheek for wired jaw.

Her: I was cooking my BF bacon and hit him in head with frying pan. Knocked his ass out.
Me: is he dead?
Her: Don't know and don't care

Bus station is closed so take her to Hardee's for food and a drug haven hotel for hookers.

Think she was trying to shame me for cash because she asked for $$$ in lieu of food. Thank God no other offers.

Like damn... called my wife and she exploded. Went to the PD and asked them to do a welfare check in case he or she turned up dead or they were looking for John's.

Fast forward to August 2021...

Chasing a streak for Lyft one night... guess who?

Same hotel, more drama... this time onions on her GF's sub could have caused allergic reaction and killed her.

Picked her up again a couple days later for a trip to TMobile.

About $6 in fares and still waiting on the promised tip.

Still in the negative $$$ with this crackhead for what I spent at Hardees


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

FerengiBob said:


> Pre Covid and pre Ridesharee...
> 
> Had a tiny woman show up at my office at closing. Temps had to be low 30's with windchill. Getting dark soon.
> 
> ...


The truth about domestic violence is that many women in relationships are just as bad or worse than the men as they know that the police will take their side 99% of the time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BobDaScotty said:


> The truth about domestic violence is that many women in relationships are just as bad or worse than the men as they know that the police will take their side 99% of the time.


Some are, and some aren't. I've known men who were being abused as well.

However... as a generalization, it's easier for a man to get away from an abusive woman, once the guy decides to. I've known women who were stalked for years by guys that they had dated once upon a time.

Usually the coercion that men experience is psychological, instead of the threat of physical violence.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> A few months ago picked up a picked up a male pax about 30yo from a Boston nightclub, taking him home, about a 12 min ride. About halfway there he asks me:
> 
> Pax: are you interested in a private driving gig? My regular driver just had a baby and is concerned about covid.
> Me: what does it entail?
> ...


Where Do I Sign?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess my biggest WTF moment was when I picked up two ladies in their mid 20's from a bar one evening. You could tell they both had a good time. We were going over a bridge and one lady said can you pull over I need to get out. I said as soon as we can get off the bridge. I quickly pull over thinking she is going to puke. She gets out, closes the door and then gets in the front seat. She puts both vents on her and says I'm so hot. We start driving and next thing I know she takes her top off.  No bra, just free style in my car. I'm like you need to put your shirt back on, she is like I can't I'm so hot. Eventually the shirt went back on. That night I ordered a dashcam that records both outside the car and inside the car replacing my outside only facing camera.
[/QUOTE]


Told her to put her shirt back on? Wow....my mind works completely different than a lot of you guys...LOL.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I get a ping on a 3.50 surge a couple weeks ago
Hey
Ok I got it
Can you do me a favor?
?
Can you just drive me around and come back?
Yea I guess
Would you mind if I watched porn in the car?
Idgaf but I dont want you back there whacking it
How about if I pay you extra?
I was about to send the guy a text and tell him he just blew a $3.50 surge on me when I just canceled
To my surprise I then had a $6 surge 😁


----------

